# Bosch brings ABS to e-bikes



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

*Bosch brings ABS to e-bikes*

According to two studies conducted by Bosch Accident Research, e-bike accidents could be reduced by up to 25 percent if the bikes were equipped with anti-lock braking systems.

It shouldn't come as a surprise, therefore, that Bosch eBike Systems has responded by creating the world's first series-produced ABS for e-bikes.

The Bosch eBike ABS is designed primarily to keep riders from flying over the handlebars when applying the front brake too aggressively.

It incorporates wheel-speed sensors in both wheels. These detect when the front wheel is starting to lock up, and the rear one is beginning to lift off the ground. The system instantaneously responds by momentarily easing off on the front brake, keeping the front wheel rolling and bringing the rear wheel back down.

Not only should this minimize over-the-bars incidents, but it also ought to reduce braking distances.

Along with the sensors, the setup also incorporates a front brake activation module that sits under the handlebar stem, and a system-specific version of project partner Magura's MT5 hydraulic disc brakes.

Bosch eBike ABS should begin appearing on the bikes of selected fleet partners this fall (Northern Hemisphere), with a commercial roll-out following a year later.

h**p://newatlas.com/bosch-abs-ebikes/50168/


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't like ABS brakes in my car, I don't want them on my bikes either. I have had more close calls in the car than I can count because of the ABS brakes. I will control my own bakes over a computer controlling them, thank you!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how they can claim to be the first with bike abs? There's been other attempts over the years too.

Brake Force One ABS bicycle brakes first look - BikeRadar USA

I could see it for commuter type ebikes so people don't stuff it on gravel trails, I wouldn't want it off road though, more things to break and I'd rather be in charge.


----------



## mtb_phd (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm interested to see how this develops since you can already see how this one might be improved (e.g. smaller, better looking, etc.). I definitely see a place for ABS in MTB, but we'll just have to wait...


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Bizman said:


> I don't like ABS brakes in my car, I don't want them on my bikes either. I have had more close calls in the car than I can count because of the ABS brakes. I will control my own bakes over a computer controlling them, thank you!


really? I call BS on you sir unless you are a professional race car driver that has mastered threshold braking, then ABS is increasing your stopping distance.

That being said I guess it makes sense to equip e-bikes with abs so they can market them to a more novice rider group


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it just takes some practice, I am pretty sure I did that once, when I was a kid. I think you need to get to know your bike and skills before you go bombing up or down trails at high speeds. It's different in cars. They are not needed on bikes unless the weight makes it necessary. Bikes are getting lighter all the time. These brakes are just more tech we don't need.


----------



## mtb_phd (Jun 28, 2017)

ABS will make it in to pro bike racing as well, but we're probably 10 years out from that. Right now sliding the wheel is used to change the direction of the bike; even once ABS arrives and works well, riders will have to change riding style.


----------

